# Kann Seerose durch Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?



## frosch2 (24. Feb. 2008)

Habe meinen Teich erst letzten Spätsommer fertig gestellt und damals drei Seerosen im Tiefwasser versenkt. Nun sehe ich in dem Bereich jede Menge puschelige Stängel von __ Wasserpest hochragen. Es scheint, als sei das ganze Tiefwasserfeld davon dicht besiedelt. Auf den Terassen darüber ist kaum noch Wasserpest auszumachen. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Seerosen dort Platz zum wachsen finden werden, denn die Wasserpest dürfte ja als nur hineingelegte Unterwasserpflanze nicht fest verankert sein. Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Greifarm dran zupfe, ist schon ein gewisser Widerstand zu spüren und das Pflänzlein wird beschädigt. Wer hat Erfahrung mit dieser Situation?


----------



## Kalle (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo,

also ich kann nur von meiner einer reden.

Ja. Sie kann  

.... und wie  


Würde mir da vorerst keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Crossbaer (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*



			
				frosch2 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen Teich erst letzten Spätsommer fertig gestellt und damals drei Seerosen im Tiefwasser versenkt. Nun sehe ich in dem Bereich jede Menge puschelige Stängel von Wasserpest hochragen. Es scheint, als sei das ganze Tiefwasserfeld davon dicht besiedelt. Auf den Terassen darüber ist kaum noch Wasserpest auszumachen. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Seerosen dort Platz zum wachsen finden werden, denn die Wasserpest dürfte ja als nur hineingelegte Unterwasserpflanze nicht fest verankert sein. Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Greifarm dran zupfe, ist schon ein gewisser Widerstand zu spüren und das Pflänzlein wird beschädigt. Wer hat Erfahrung mit dieser Situation?



Hm, ich habe meinen Teich im Juni angelegt, und meine Wasserpest vermehrt sich so gut wie gar nicht. Woran leigt das? Nicht das der ganze Teich voll sein soll, aber meine Wasserpest ist eher eine verkümmerte Pest... 

Gruß
Crossbaer


----------



## Annett (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo.

Wasserpest wuchert nur wie die "Pest", wenn sie genug Nährstoffe hat und ihr die Wasserwerte gefallen.
Nährstoffe gabs in meinem Teich sicherlich ausreichend - nur bei mir war das Wasser zu hart für sie, sodass sie sich immer wieder verabschiedete/kümmerte.


----------



## Enrico (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo,
bei mir ist es ähnlich bzw. auch so. Der Wasserpest gefällt es in meinem Teich, in der tieferen Region, genauso gut. Hat sich ziemlich ausgebreitet und ich hoffe, dass es keine negativen Auswirkungen auf das Wachstum meiner Seerose hat. Kann ich eigentlich so ca. 2 drittel der Wasserpest herausnehmen, würdet Ihr das empfehlen?


----------



## Annett (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo Enrico,

nimm doch erstmal (aber nicht jetzt sofort  )max. 1/3 raus, und wenn das wieder nachgewachsenen ist, meinentwegen 50%.... besser und kostengünstiger kann man die nervigen Algen nicht bekämpfen.
Mit jeder Ladung Wasserpflanzen auf dem Kompost/Flohmarkt wirst Du Nährstoffe los....


----------



## fleur (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo Christian,

ich kann mich Kalle nur anschließen:  

in meinem Teich wachsen und gedeihen Seerosen und Wasserpest zusammen in ca. 1,20 - 1,40m Tiefe ("wie wild")

schönes WE
Carin


----------



## chromis (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hi Annett,



> nur bei mir war das Wasser zu hart für sie, so  dass sie sich immer wieder verabschiedete/kümmerte.


Egeria densa ist eine ausgesprochene Hartwasserpflanze. Beim schnellen Wachstum und entsprechend hohen Nährstoffbedarf entsteht in einem Teich natürlich schnell eine Mangelsituation die solch einen Bestand verkümmern lässt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kann Seerose durch  Wasserpest hindurch wachsen?*

Hallo Rainer.

Sie wollte einfach nicht - habs mehrfach versucht.
"Nette" Schwebalgen hatte ich, also auch Nährstoffe, die über waren.
Keine Ahnung, warum so ziemlich alle Unterwasserpflanzen streik(t)en.
Seitdem die Wasserhärte dank Regenwasser stetig sinkt (Ausgangswert Gh 30°, Kh glaube 12°) wird das Wachstum allgemein besser.

Sind halt meine Beobachtungen seit 2003.


----------

